# Black Piranhas



## Elijah Brown (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone know where in grand rapids michigan where I can find a black piranha for a cheap price and will it get along with my red bellie piranha.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You could try a vendor or online site and have it shipped, or try local classifieds like "craigslist"

No, it will absolutely not get along with your reds.


----------



## amric (Jul 22, 2012)

Blue Water Aquarium in Grandville could probably get you one - that's your best bet in GR. Also try Preuss Pets in Lansing. Post back what you find out. Don't mix with RBPs though!


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

What is a "Black Piranha"?


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

iam assuming he is referring to a black rhom?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Black piranha is a common name for S.rhombeus.


----------

